

Facebook's Randi Zuckerberg: Anonymity Online 'Has To Go Away' - hornokplease
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/27/randi-zuckerberg-anonymity-online_n_910892.html

======
makecheck
If this statement were directed at particular parts of the Internet where
there are known problems, it would make a lot more sense. But as a blanket
statement about the entire online world, it's nothing more than exactly what
you'd expect a Facebook person to say; they are obviously in a business that
benefits from this, but no one else really does.

We have insecure protocols (e.g. E-mail is wide open), and there are places
where it _would_ help to be very sure that something came from a particular
person. There have been solutions, but none of them is sufficiently
widespread. Is Facebook ponying up some money or resources to help solve
_that_? Probably not.

------
dredmorbius
For a truly excellent counterargument:
[https://plus.google.com/115423900555666892711/posts/aT2qvouG...](https://plus.google.com/115423900555666892711/posts/aT2qvouGqnZ)

------
rayditutto
the only interests proposing the demise of anonymity are those who would
profit from it

------
mw63214
Hopefully this sheds some light as to why fb is being valued so highly.

